# Osram D2S vs. Philips 85122+ Help / Pic request



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Just got a new set of HID's. 

they come with Osram D2S bulbs, but I was curious what difference the 85122+ would make if i were to get new bulbs.

A pic would be nice but a description is ok to. From what I can read the +'s are just 200 lumens brighter but I was hoping for a better description then that.

Thanks,


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Philips 85122+ resist colorshifting longer, so they stay slightly more yellow.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I was always told the opposite. :screwy:


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

85122+ are bluer.


----------



## fourdubs (May 27, 2008)

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/pr...d=148&osCsid=e7f220713849a01ffa2561a620802a75


----------

